

Signing in to Windows 8 with a Windows Live ID - justanotheratom
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2011/09/26/signing-in-to-windows-8-with-a-windows-live-id.aspx

======
AndrewDucker
I like the ability to synch Metro settings between machines.

Shame they're not making that possibility available to non-Metro apps.

~~~
joenathan
As of right now there is no standardized way native Windows applications save
or manage settings, trying to introduce this technology into the older
platform probably isn't possible.

~~~
AndrewDucker
There clearly is a standardized way for Metro apps to do so, if the settings
can be synched.

Opening this method up to non-Metro apps shouldn't be _that_ hard.

